# Obama family dog: Portuguese water dog, or labradoodle?



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

With time running out in a heated campaign, the American Kennel Club has endorsed the Portuguese water dog over the labradoodle.

President-elect Barack Obama confirmed Sunday that his family had narrowed its widely publicized search for a First Pooch to the two breeds and would begin working with shelters. The AKC, which had remained neutral during the puppy primary, immediately threw its support behind the Portuguese water dog, as it urged the family to pick a purebred over a mixed breed.

And the club did not hesitate to play the allergy card.

The Obamas long have said they wanted a low-shedding dog that would be less likely to aggravate 10-year-old Malia's allergies. As such, club spokeswoman Lisa Peterson points out that labradoodlesLabrador-poodle hybridshave unpredictable coats.

"If the labradoodle is more Labrador than poodle, it could be a health concern," Peterson said.

The Portuguese water dog ranks No. 65 on the organization's list of most popular purebreds. Peterson does not expect its stock to rise if one joins the Obama family.

"I didn't see a spike in Scottish terriers [during the Bush administration]," she said. "And there were two of those."

Obama family dog: Portuguese water dog, or labradoodle? -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## Tureann (Jan 11, 2009)

Portuguese water dogs are really nice dogs (maybe i'm being partial here lul). They are very smart dogs, I think it's a great choice. I'd love to have on myself.

(I really like this breeders from Pedra da Anixa. This dog is Indiana Jones of Pedra da Anixa, a great example of the breed in my opinion







)


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I really like the Portuguese water dog but once you have been doodled there is no going back!


----------

